# my baby had a baby!



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

accidentally let my 3/4 Nigerian doeling get breed apparently because yesterday afternoon she started streaming goo and this morning at 5 a.m. When I woke up she had a little buckling by her side nursing. what a good little mama.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute little guy


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

He is soo cute!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Cute 

How old's the doe?


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Well that is the worst part she was born on April 11th THIS YEAR. she was barely a baby herself when she got bred apparently. there was a hole in the fence that the chickens used to get out into the pasture where the Bucks were, and she used to sneak under the fence to get out there when she was little. after about 4 days of back and forth I closed the hole up.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Both of them are adorable, atleast she's a good mother and everyone is healthy.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

absolutely! I was really worried about her giving birth but she had him with no problem all on her own. he is big and strong, and all over the place already at only eight or nine hours old. she seems like she's doing good but she is a little jumpy still. it takes her a minute to let the baby nurse. first she has to sniff him all over again each time, but then she'll stand there and let him get underneath her. today is the first day in over a week that the temperature has been above freezing but neither of them even seem to mind.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww is he a cutie! Good job mama & congrats AdriHart!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats! I'd give her some extra feed if she needs it, and an extra long break from breeding. She looks to be in pretty good condition!  The baby is soooo cute!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh he Is beautiful!! Glad everything went well!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Glad she is doing well...she is really cute


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks everyone. even tho she is not registerable I had hoped to keep her for milking for home use. her mother is a mini LaMancha that milks almost a gallon a day during her peak, but has a lop sided udder. she freshened so young her udder is tiny tho. it is seriously like two little oval eggs with nipples that are tight against her body and fit in the palm of my hand. I've never had a FF so maybe this is normal, but since she is so young I'm just going to leave her and the kid alone for a while and let her nurse and then dry her off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

this baby is thriving. he's moving so much better than my other two that were born 5 days before him. he also outweighs them by about 2 pounds but his maternal grandmother is a mini La Mancha and they are purebred Nigerian Dwarf. so he is going to be bigger anyway. I really wish I could keep him he's such an adorable little thing, unfortunately he will have to be wethered and sold as a pet.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He is soooo cute  Someone will want to spoil him for sure!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

So adorable!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww...he sure is cute!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

He's adorable  It's hard to sell those little guys, I know


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Do you know what breed the father was?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What a cutie ! Congrats  Glad everyone is doing well


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

which father? the doe is my spring baby Elsie. she has a PB ND father and also the Buck she bred to was a purebred Nigerian Dwarf, so yes I know who the fathers are. Elsie's mom is the questionable one. she was my backyard goat. I think she is a mini La Mancha; this is a picture of her. the other LaMancha/ Boer is her wether from the year before.


----------

